# Macaroni and Cheese



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Macaroni

½ lb. Dry elbow macaroni, small
1T. Kosher salt
2 Small shallots, minced
2 Green onions, minced
2 Garlic cloves, Minced
¼ C. Brined capers

Bring 2 qt. cold, fresh water to a boil, add salt and pasta. Cook for 6 minutes, then drain.
Put pasta, shallot, onion, garlic and capers in a casserole gently stir to mix.

Sauce

4T. Butter, clarified
4T. Flour, all-purpose or bread
1 Pt. Heavy cream
½ C. White wine, dry
½ lb. Sharp *natural cheddar cheese, grated
1t. Kosher salt
1t. White pepper
1t. Nutmeg, fresh grated

Melt butter over medium heat, whisk in four then cook for 3 minutes, stirring constantly to blend and keep from burning.

Add about a quarter of the cream to the roux, whisk until smooth before slowly whisking in the rest of the cream. Add the wine and whisk to incorporate before adding ¾ of the cheese. Remove from heat once the sauce is smooth.

Stir seasoning into sauce before combining with macaroni; sprinkle the remaining cheese over top of the casserole and bake for 45 minutes in a 350˚ pre-heated oven.

Remove from oven, cover with foil and let rest for 10 minutes before serving.

*Natural cheddar (that has not been dyed) is off-white in color not orange.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2007 - 2008


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

this is very similar to the way I make mine, although I'll also add some sort of a goat cheese to make it "tangier"...

I've never had mac&cheese with capers in it before...I might just have to give your sersion a try...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I collect "Mac N Cheese" recipes, but can't find anything like my mother made on the stove top with Velveeta!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Andy said:


> I collect "Mac N Cheese" recipes, but can't find anything like my mother made on the stove top with Velveeta!! :icon_smile_big:


Andy,

Have you tried working the recipe out, or have an idea of what, if any, seasoning she would have used?

AJ


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A.J. Di Liberti said:


> Andy,
> 
> Have you tried working the recipe out, or have an idea of what, if any, seasoning she would have used?
> AJ


AJ:

I think it was just the Velveeta!!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Capers! Yum.

AJ, I'm going to try all of your recipes. Lovely.


----------

